# How about iPad to TiVo?



## arizon (Apr 16, 2010)

Since the TiVo Stream can send content to IOS devices, it would be great to do the reverse. I really want to watch content I have recorded using my iPhone onto my big screen television. I know I can buy an Apple TV to do AirPlay, but since I have a TiVo already, I don't need the rest of the Apple TV functionality since the TiVo does it better. And the TiVo could then store my content as a bonus.

Am I dreaming too much?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Not at all. You can do that now using pyTivo on your mac or pc to send the mp4 file to your tivo. Likely no converson necessary.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, Apple TV with an airplay enabled app is definitely a more direct way to play from an iOS device to your TV, but there re work arounds if you do not have one.

My kids made a quick movie using an iPod touch - I connected the iPod to my computer with a USB and moved the video from the device to my movie shares (pytivo) - done, now available via the TiVo...


----------

